# Tortoise Entertainment - Tort addiction!



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 26, 2011)

*
So I find myself throughout the day wondering what Squirt is up to - and each time I go into check on him, I always make sure I have my camera on hand. And of course no matter what he's doing I think its the CUTEST thing in the world, whether its making a HUGE mess I have to clean, eating, sleeping, or being cranky - it's cute. So of course when I take all these CUTE photos I think to myself, I HAVE to share these with everyone (by everyone I mean TFO)  So since I'm addicted as much as all you fine people - behold the great Squirt[ling] and his most recent many faces and antics! As always ENJOY! 

-C

"Did I do that?"






Soaking time - think it may be time for a new dish.





Right after soaking time.. he decided to flick dirt back on himself.





Fell asleep with his head resting on the temp. box!.. until I took this pic of course! 





Upclose and personal - trying to attack camera





Posing for the camera (for once not trying to ram into it)





 *


----------



## cherylim (Sep 26, 2011)

*RE: Tortoise Entertainment - *

Oh my goodness, that last picture! Awwww!

I also love the second-to-last - it's like he's trying a bit of attitude, but knows it's not his style.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 26, 2011)

*RE: Tortoise Entertainment - *

I love the one with his head resting on the temp box....


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 26, 2011)

Your tort has a cute personality!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 26, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## jjbird60 (Sep 26, 2011)

The temp box is his pillow!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## seanang168 (Sep 26, 2011)

Quite funny that tort lovers like to share pics of their torts with friends while those with babies like to show off their babies. But I find tortoise cuter ha


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 26, 2011)

Awww, very cute! Love the one with the temp box as a pillow!!


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 26, 2011)

aw very cute!


----------



## LaNino (Sep 26, 2011)

Awww last pic got my heart..haha
So cuteee


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 26, 2011)

Very cute!! I love looking at everyone's photos!!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 27, 2011)

i love the one with his head on the box!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 27, 2011)

Very cool picture and how old is Squirt???


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 27, 2011)

Great pictures! How do you keep his face so clean?? Mine always looks like a 2yr old with an ice cream cone!!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 27, 2011)

Turtle Guru said:


> Very cool picture and how old is Squirt???



Squirt is now about 16 months old  I have A LOT of years left of picture taking!!



AnthonyC said:


> Great pictures! How do you keep his face so clean?? Mine always looks like a 2yr old with an ice cream cone!!!



Hahah good observation!! Squirts actually a REALLY clean eater for some reason.. he likes to take small bites at his mazuri until its gone or if he takes big bites he will just wipe it off with his own legs. Quite entertaining really. Although I know the cleanliness will only last so long! 



LaNino said:


> Awww last pic got my heart..haha
> So cuteee



Be careful.. you might end up with a new tort saying words like that!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 27, 2011)

These must be some of the cutest pictures!!! >.< I love sulcatas! Especially this one


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 27, 2011)

Sky2Mina said:


> These must be some of the cutest pictures!!! >.< I love sulcatas! Especially this one



Aww thank you! I bet Squirt would love you too! As long as you come bearing gifts (food preferred!)  I love everyone's torts here. Can't wait till we can get another tort one day.


----------



## LaNino (Sep 27, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> Be careful.. you might end up with a new tort saying words like that!



Lol i have one younger than squirt..but it has really dirty mouth..lol.
Not as clean as yours.. but it still cutee too...haha
Any other tortoise you raise?


----------



## KoopaNGoomba (Sep 27, 2011)

Cutie!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 28, 2011)

LaNino said:


> SulcataSquirt said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful.. you might end up with a new tort saying words like that!
> ...



*
I think they are all cute!  
Squirt is our only baby, for now anyways.  He is definitely a handful!
*


----------

